
Author anxiety over big releases – is this common? - randomnerdiness
http://indieimprint.com/alteredstates/2016/10/cryptid-series-pre-release-author-interview-anxiety-over-man-and-brother/
======
randomnerdiness
I read this author's works pretty frequently, but I noticed from her blog (and
some others) that it seems like authors have a super high incidence of
burnout.

Any other writers want to pitch in on that? I'd think you would feel massive
_relief_ when you launch a book

